# Need a boat!



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

We are looking for someone with an offshore boat to take us out in late March or April. We will have our own rods, tackle, bait, etc. We will also pay for fuel, bait, ice, food & drinks. There should be 4-5 of us wanting to go. This would be a weather permiting trip! Possibly looking to do an over nighter for tuna. PM me if you are interested & we can discuss what works best. 
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## what-a-catch (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a robalo 2440 and normally run 25-40 miles offshore.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Have 24 foot Grady White Offshore charter boat in Port Isabel/SPI area, USCG Captain with great offshore experience.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a brand new 25' Sea Hunt. Not a licensed captain, but Have owned boats for over 25 years. Been offshore more times than I can count.

I am in the Houston/Galveston area. Im down as long as I get to fish too!! 

I do work out of town a lot, would need advance notice on the date.


----------



## rougueD (Jan 10, 2010)

Im fishing off a 36' Contender with trip 250 Yamahas. Boats currently in Surfside but will be moving to Galveston.


----------



## Watson54 (Mar 10, 2011)

PBD539 said:


> We are looking for someone with an offshore boat to take us out in late March or April. We will have our own rods, tackle, bait, etc. We will also pay for fuel, bait, ice, food & drinks. There should be 4-5 of us wanting to go. This would be a weather permiting trip! Possibly looking to do an over nighter for tuna. PM me if you are interested & we can discuss what works best.
> Thanks
> Shawn


Make an advertisement about your need . That means you should tell precisely that what sort of boat do you require. And what is that you gonna get out of it.


----------

